# Lunch on the floor



## MrsBoyle (Oct 7, 2010)

Got told today that Dylan has been chucking his lunch on the floor at school or he will put it in the bin while no one is watching.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 7, 2010)

I used to help at my daughters school when she was this age and a lot of them do this I'm afraid. But in Dylan's case someone should be watching him all the time to make sure he eats everything (or to check what he eats if you carb count) otherwise he risks having too much insulin and going hypo. 

Can you have a chat with the school to see if they can watch him more? My K is much older (and has always liked her food too much to throw it away!) but it was put into her care plan that the school had to give her the extra time she needed to eat all her food (slow eater  ) 

I hope the school will sort this out for you - perhaps your Dsn can help?


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 10, 2010)

hi graham is always checked at lunchtime and a few weeks ago his lunch end up on the floor by accident and they call me to ask me what they could give him from the shool dinners  so you shoul really ask for more support from the school


----------

